# There is hope



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's already coming back.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great news!!!! and with an Irish accent "By golly...it's a spot-o-green!!"


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tide is gonna push it In and out for a while I would imagine. But man what a nice spot to swim in. Good find


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

This was a couple day ago just outside the pass.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The clean water won't push far enough inside the pass to do any good. I'very been cobe fishing a lot for the last month and keeping an eye on it but I haven't seen push in enough to do any good.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Delete double post.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Who's tower were you in Marcus?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I stole it from Ben Fairy FB page LOL 
Hadn't been in a tower since Rookie left us.


----------

